# Competition Chicken (KCBS)



## hogfan40 (Apr 15, 2010)

What cut of chicken do you cook the most at a KCBS competition. My first comp is coming up and all i ever see or here about is the chicken thighs. Has anyone ever turned in like chicken breast's w/ skin, or chicken legs or wings, or maybe pulled or chop, i know the rules say you can but was just wondering what the judge's like to see to get the best score.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 15, 2010)

While I'm not a competition guy, I'd guess the reason you see so many thighs used is it's a little fattier so it won't dry as fast as breasts can if you get a little over done and the fat is a little juicer.  Just a bigger margin for error.  Just my thoughts, but I'm sure it's all been done.  Good luck on your competitions, I'm sure someone will be along shortly with more experience in competitions.


----------



## denver dave (Apr 15, 2010)

Most often you will see thighs. Legs also work. Folks like food with handles.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 15, 2010)

One reason for using chicken thighs is for the uniformity in size. Judges like to see that in a turn in box. If you have instructions to turn in 6 pieces of meat per box you know how many thighs you need to turn in. If you turn in chopped chicken breasts and not all judges get to sample your entry, then they judge you harder per the KCBS Rules.

Here it is from the KCBS Rule #16:

Rule 16
Each contestant must submit at least *six (6) portions* of meat in an approved container. Chicken, pork and brisket may be submitted chopped, pulled, sliced, or diced as the cook sees fit, as long as there is enough for six (6) judges. Ribs shall be turned in bone-in. Judges may not cut, slice, or shake apart to separate pieces. If there is not enough meat for each judge to sample, the shorted judge(s) will score a one (1) on all criteria, and the judges having samples will change the Appearance score to one (1).


----------



## triplebq (Apr 15, 2010)

My cuzz gets called for chicken using legs each year all over Texas . Most turn in bone free thighs . 

In Texas Judges like to see something that still looks like chciken .


----------

